# Biggest bass out of East Fork



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a friend that lives in Kentucky that told me a 10lb Largemouth was just pulled out of his local fishing lake.

That got me thinking. 

Has anyone ever witnessed or experienced a Largemouth bass of this weight (10lb+) pulled out of East Fork?


----------



## skeeter21ohio (Apr 14, 2012)

I seen a 6 weighed in during tournament but biggest I have seen or heard of but 4 lb fish are weighed in alot but 10 lb is a stretch but who knows with age of lake


----------



## bassdoode (Apr 8, 2012)

Nope, six something is the biggest I've seen.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ed say there could be a 10 pounder in there.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

There's lies, damn lies, and fish stories. 

Not saying it isn't possible or anything because my friend told me that he caught an 8 lb shad out of ef with a hotdog just before a huge muskie was about to eat it.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> There's lies, damn lies, and fish stories.
> 
> Not saying it isn't possible or anything because my friend told me that he caught an 8 lb shad out of ef with a hotdog just before a huge muskie was about to eat it.


Don't know which is harder to believe an 8lb shad or a 10lb largemouth out of East fork? Ok........I guess I do, I'd say its possible for the 10lb bass, highly unlikely for the 8lb shad. I've seen a few shad go 1lb, maybe even 1.5lbs. locally, but never anything remotely close to 8lbs. You'd catch 3 ten pound bass in the same day before seeing an 8lb shad. Must have been a fish story for sure. LOL.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

ANYTHING is possible, but keep in mind most 8+ lb bass have come out of private lakes and farm ponds...


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

My wife and I were waiting our turn to pull the boat out one evening and we were watching a fellow striper fishing, which he was doing quite well, catching one after another ranging between 4-7 lbs. We were keeping a respectful distance but even from approx. 40 yards away when I saw the fish break the top of the water I knew it was a huge largemouth, probably schooling with the stripers, I immediately dropped the trolling motor, because I had to get a look at this one. The guy netted the fish and luckily the net had a built in scale which marked the fish at 10lb 4oz. Now guys, this was approx. 10yrs. ago which made me 41yoa of which ive fished all my life even local bass tourneys in ohio, ky. ind. so Ive seen alot of bass and can look at a bass and tell within 8oz +/- how big it is. There is no doubt this was a legit 10lber. 2nd largest bass Ive ever been there and witnessed caught. Fish of a lifetime for Ohio, and best thing was, we also witnessed the guy release it back into the lake. Just imagine what that lady could weigh today if she still roams EF???


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Will not say "Couldn`t be". Actually SAW and measured 21+" white crappie out of a private gravel pit that wasn`t particurely large; same spring day saw an honest 19" and 3 17" triplets come from inside a submerged hickory tree. A REAL jaw dropper. Ruint me...and "NO!" They went to the skillet and TASTED GREAT !


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

huh?????????????


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thats how they got to 10 pounds plus, they been caught and released several times in there life, and wount fall for just ANYTHING. must of my fish go back in the water. CATCH AND RELEASE, ZERO LIMIT !


----------

